# Worth bidding?? HELP!



## Clare (Feb 18, 2021)

I'm bidding on these bottles on Ebay and want some advice. How rare (or not!) is the large poison bottle? I want to know whether to continue fighting to win it?

I have 7hrs until bidding closes.


----------



## RCO (Feb 18, 2021)

it really depends on how interested you are in the item ? and if its worth the extra shipping costs 

its not something I'd bid on personally but not the type of bottles I collect either


----------



## Clare (Feb 18, 2021)

I collect 'patent medicine' bottles mainly, but I do like the poison bottles. They're pretty common though, so I only want the rarer ones.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 18, 2021)

Clare said:


> I collect 'patent medicine' bottles mainly, but I do like the poison bottles. They're pretty common though, so I only want the rarer ones.


Coffins and any skull and cross bone poisons are very collectable.  Have the original stopper even better.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 18, 2021)

Collect what you like. Like what you collect. Not what I like to collect, but it is very pretty and if you like it... 


Clare said:


> I'm bidding on these bottles on Ebay and want some advice. How rare (or not!) is the large poison bottle? I want to know whether to continue fighting to win it?
> I have 7hrs until bidding closes.


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 18, 2021)

Since you are in England and the bottles are in England, most posters here will not have a lot of insight into these bottles.  The hobnail poison has some value but I don't know how much.  The other two bottles have very little value.


----------



## Clare (Feb 18, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> Since you are in England and the bottles are in England, most posters here will not have a lot of insight into these bottles.  The hobnail poison has some value but I don't know how much.  The other two bottles have very little value.


Thank you, it's only the hobnail one I want tbh.


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 18, 2021)

I think those run $50-$60 (USD) in good shape.


----------



## Joelbest (Feb 19, 2021)

Clare said:


> I'm bidding on these bottles on Ebay and want some advice. How rare (or not!) is the large poison bottle? I want to know whether to continue fighting to win it?
> 
> I have 7hrs until bidding closes.


Did you get them?


----------



## saratogadriver (Feb 24, 2021)

The littlest one is probably a Blackwoods ink, BTW.  I have one that size and shape with the embossing.   Here in the US that would be an indelible ink.   Guessing it probably was in England as well.

Jim G


----------



## Clare (Feb 25, 2021)

Joelbest said:


> Did you get them?


No sadly, it went over £25 so I gave up.


----------



## saratogadriver (Feb 25, 2021)

my online converter says roughly $35.   Doubt they'd have been worth much more...

Jim G


----------



## Clare (Feb 25, 2021)

saratogadriver said:


> my online converter says roughly $35.   Doubt they'd have been worth much more...
> 
> Jim G


I agree. I didn't see much value in at least two of them and they didn't call to me lol


----------



## Joelbest (Feb 25, 2021)

Clare said:


> No sadly, it went over £25 so I gave up.


That’s too bad 
I’ve found that a good strategy in an auction is to just offer your max bid right away in a message to the seller sometimes they accept a little bit less because there’s no waiting.


----------



## Clare (Feb 27, 2021)

That's very good advice.


----------

